# Questions about catalytic convertor sales rules



## jsargent (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok here goes... forgive if this has already been addressed elsewhere on the forum. I am trying to buy a higher quality cat, like from a GM auto or SUV/truck and I'm hitting a brick wall. The two local metal recycling businesses claim it's illegal for them to sell me a cat at any price, because of "regulations", but they can't tell me exactly what regulations. 
The muffler shops only sell to the salvage yards and won't even talk to me. 
The auto salvage yards give me a similar run around, yet nobody can tell me exactly which agency, State or Federal is prohibiting such sales. One shop owner told me it's a liability issue and if a used convertor is installed on a car it violates EPA law, unless it's certified to be functional. That part I believe because I found the applicable statute.
Now I know the recyclers sell their cats to a large reclaimer named American Catcon. Fine and dandy, I'm not trying to take any cheese off their plate. I just want some decent cat substrate on which to experiment.
Maybe it's just me but this stinks like some Mafia "arrangement". 
I even tried running an ad on Craigslist and it was flagged in about 20 minutes.
Can anyone steer me to any applicable law prohibiting an individual from buying a scrap cat in Texas?


----------



## rusty (Oct 15, 2010)

Not even in Canada can we use a recycled converter, I suspect your finding it difficult to purchase a used cat in Texas because there is a big catalytic processor located there.http://www.techemet.com/home.html

I don't understand the Craigslist cancellation on your add, someone in Texas is perhaps greedy with what precious metals are worth of late and wants a monopoly.

If you have your heart set on processing one you still have the option of buying a cat from someone on ebay.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 15, 2010)

Did you ask for a specific make or model?

Seeking a used converter of a specific type rather than any that are scrap may be the issue.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds like there's a catalytic converter mafia in Texas. Find the guys who are running it and get under their cars with a disc grinder and take their cats for your testing. Poetic justice.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Oct 16, 2010)

The best way to buy CC's from muffler shops is to offer more than what they were getting before you came around. It's all about the money.

And, offer cash. Money talks.


----------



## darshevo (Oct 17, 2010)

The regulation speech you are getting from the scrap yards may be similar to something that has come to pass here in Washington. Long before my days of being a 'professional' scrapper I just hauled in the occasional load of scrap when cleaning up around the house. I noticed a large bin of aluminum wheels which I would root through each time I went there. On several occasions I was able to find vintage alloys that at the time were a really hot commodity with a wholesaler who used to come through town periodically (I was working in a used tire and wheel place) In the last couple of years I have been shut down though. Apparently for the scrap yard to sell me any type of scrap that comes from a car they would have to have an automobile dismantlers license. 

Or more likely they would have to get at least as much from you as they get from their upline and they do not wish to give out that kind of information 

-Lance


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 17, 2010)

There is supposed to be a large fine for selling an untested and uncertified used catalytic converter.I thought I remembered $50,000,but this page says $20,000;

http://action.publicbroadcasting.net/cartalk/posts/list/2135354.page

Either way,thats a lot of money,and I am sure they try to set up the yards to see if they sell them to someone who could be reusing them.

Jim


----------



## qst42know (Oct 17, 2010)

The best protected monopolies are protected by law. :roll:


----------



## jsargent (Oct 17, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> There is supposed to be a large fine for selling an untested and uncertified used catalytic converter.I thought I remembered $50,000,but this page says $20,000;
> 
> http://action.publicbroadcasting.net/cartalk/posts/list/2135354.page
> 
> ...



So let's say there IS a hefty fine for selling a used cat to an individual. Fact is salvage yards and muffler shops DO sell tons of used cats all the time to recyclers like Techemet and American Catcon. So what permits do these big guys have that makes this legal? I guarantee any permit a big guy can get I can get, as long as I know what it is. Of course nobody in the business is going to tell me so I have to do it the hard way. 
It's been my experience these legalities can be tedious and time consuming but they are not insurmountable. When I was setting up my ore testing lab and couldn't get anyone to sell me glassware or nitric acid without a permit from the State, I called the proper office, filled out the proper paperwork, went through the inspection process and got my permit.
So if these hillbillies don't want to sell me a cat because I'm an "outsider" screw 'em. I'll get the proper permit and do an end run around them so fast it'll make their heads spin. This kind of shit just pisses me off.


----------



## semi-lucid (Oct 17, 2010)

jsargent said:


> When I was setting up my ore testing lab and couldn't get anyone to sell me glassware or nitric acid without a permit from the State, I called the proper office, filled out the proper paperwork, went through the inspection process and got my permit.



Do you know if it is possible to get a permit for CN use in Texas?

John


----------

